# Don’t chuck old Di resin in the bin !



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

I replaced my Di vessel resin the other day. 
Used the tights trick to get the old resin out the vessel and chucked it in the bin pretty chuffed with myself. 
Walked past the bin today , the fish smell is unbelievable and I’ve got 2 bloody weeks until the bin is emptied !! 😂

Next time I’ll put the old resin in a bin bag, tie a knot in it. And then throw in the bin. 

Hope this helps someone in future !


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Tights trick?


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

Imperialjim said:


> Tights trick?


Someone on YouTube pulled the leg of the tights over the open vessel and tipped it upside down. 
All/most of the Resin cones out into the leg to then be put inside a bin bag and then in the bin!

I guess you could do without the tights and straight into a bin bag instead thinking about it but does reduced the risk of spill .


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The tights allow you to remove the majority of the water. No harm in then emptying the tights into a plastic bag to seal it up. Then wash the tights and return them to the missus :lol:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

maybe the fish smell originated from your missus' tights.......have you tried some bug/organic material remover spray down there? Also worth finishing off with some citrus APC for that fresh, tasty smell.:lol:

if you decide to do this, take some pics and make a how-to video:doublesho


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

grunty-motor said:


> maybe the fish smell originated from your missus' tights.......have you tried some bug/organic material remover spray down there? Also worth finishing off with some citrus APC for that fresh, tasty smell.:lol:
> 
> if you decide to do this, take some pics and make a how-to video:doublesho


Don't forget to wax :thumb:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Put some IronX in the bin, will remove the fishy smell )


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the sound advice but I think it would be cheaper to buy a new bin rather than use all the detailing products!


----------

